# E / shock collar



## Longhorn 16 (Nov 6, 2016)

I have two GSP that I would like to get some collars. I am looking for a simple to use but affective collar. Anyone have any recommendations?

Primary use would be keeping up with the dogs when at the property and basic training but nothing to crazy. I do not intend to hunt with these dogs but am worried they will take off after a deer or something. I just don't want to lose my dogs.


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 6, 2016)

I have two GSP's. I use a e-collar on one of them. The other is not old enough yet. We use a collar called pet resolve . It works great and customer service is very good. The transmitter will operate 3 collars. It has a 3/4 mile range. It sells for 117 on Amazon. We bought two cheaper units on Amazon and they quit working . We don't have a fenced in yard. When our GSP wonders away , I just hit vibrate or beep her. If she ignores this , I can stimulate her. This will get her attention. It is rare that I have to stimulate her. Usually a beep is enough. We don't let her outside without her collar on. It makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## glue bunny (Nov 6, 2016)

Collar clinic sells reconditioned collars at a fraction of the price of an original.  Give them a look see


----------



## downhiller2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

If you are just trying to keep up with them a tracking collar may make more sense.


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 18, 2016)

My collar is a Dogtra ARC. It's a great collar, lightweight, and very easy to use, with tone and stimulation.  I have never been  sorry to have this collar  

The link has a video on it so you can get an idea of ease to use.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/dogtra-arc-1-dog.html


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 16, 2016)

I use the Garmin Alpha 100 with a TT-115 collar.  It is GPS based and says it will monitor up to 9 miles.  I have tried it at 25 miles and it worked.  It has tone and E- correction.  Certainly not cheap but it is the standard for many pro handlers.  It is also a fully functional touch screen GPS.


----------



## gunslinger33 (Dec 16, 2016)

I second the Alpha


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 2, 2017)

Update . We have two GSP dogs. I had an e collar on one of them. The other one , I was waiting for her to get a little older. Now the younger one is 6 months old. I thought it was time to try her out on the e collar. We have been playing frisbee with her and it was hard doing this with a retractable leash. We have a dog pen but our yard is not fenced. I bought a second e collar for the pup. My original transmitter has 3 buttons for 3 dogs. I only had to purchase a second collar. I tied a 50 foot piece of rope on the pup. I let her get 50 feet out and called her back to be. At the same time , I stimulated her all the way back to me. When she got to me , I stopped the stimulation. She was a little scared and yelped. I did this two more times. Next I vibrated her and called her back. She immediately came back. She picked up on it right away. I removed the rope and let her run free. I would let her walk around the property and forget about training. I would let her get a 100 feet away and call her. If she didn't respond, I would first beep her and then vibrate. She hasn't needed a shock anymore. I can know sit on the porch with the transmitter and let them run and play. I can call them back easily with the one transmitter. I recommend an e collar for stubborn or high strung dogs. Don't use it for punishment, only for calling your dogs back.


----------

